# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  ارسال پارامتر از VB به Crystal Report

## vbstar

اگر بخواهیم مثلاٌ عنوان شرکت را بصورت یک پارامتر از طریق برنامه نویسی به گزارشات ارسال کنیم از چه فرمانی باید استفاده کرد.

----------


## کم حوصله

:shock:  :shock: 
این سئوال را تو بخش .net  هم پرسیدی جوابت را دادم اونجا . 
تکلیف خودت را مشخص کن .net  یا vb6

----------


## vbstar

از پاسخی که دادی متشکر.
من مدتی نبودم و طبق عادت همیشگی رفتم نوشتم و بعداً دیدم که ظاهراً این دو بخش از هم جدا شدند.

بله عزیز مثلاً نام سربرگ ولی نه از طریق Query چون از اون طریق بله امکان پذیره ، راستی فکر کنم خودم قبلاً این کد را به شما دادم ، اگه یادت باشه . حالا بی خیال ...
ولی حالا میخوام ببینم کسی می دونه از طریق یک فرمان Command VB چطوری یک مقدار را به یک فیلدی که در گزارشی که با Crystal Report طراحی شده ، انتساب داد .

----------


## کم حوصله

> فکر کنم خودم قبلاً این کد را به شما دادم ، اگه یادت باشه . حالا بی خیال ...


 :shock: 
اگر خودت داری پس بی خیال   :mrgreen:

----------


## vbstar

یعنی هیچکس از برنامه نویسهای این سایت پاسخی برای سوال پرسیده شده ندارند.

----------


## کم حوصله

ببین اگر در داخل صفحه طراحی فرم یک تکست به فرمت اضافه کنی می توانی پارامتری را بدین صورت به آن بفرستی 

report.text1.settext "this is test "

فکر کنم اینو میخواهی نه ؟؟؟    :mrgreen: 

راستی منظورم از فرم فرم های کریستال است  :wink:

----------


## vbstar

کم حوصله عزیز :
من توی کریستال ریپورت تا الان که نتونستم که یک تست باکس که دارای نام باشه ایجاد کنم.
چه برسه به اینکه بتونم به آن یک مقدار انتساب دهم.
لطفاً بیشتر توضیح بده.

----------


## کم حوصله

والا تو قسمت toolbox شما سه تا شئی داری 
1 line
2 box
3 text
خوب کافی شئی تکست را drog کنی به داخل فرمت بعد آن را انتساب کین
اگر نگرفتی بگو برات نمونه بگذارم  :wink:  :mrgreen:

----------


## vbstar

والا من کریستال ریپورت 7 کار می کنم و توی toolbox اش یه گزینه برای text‌داره ولی متاسفانه در format text‌اش چیزی برای مشخص کردن نام آن text box‌وجود ندارد.
لطفاً اگر ممکنه مثال بذار.
و همچنین ، چگونه انتساب دادنش از vb.

----------


## کم حوصله

شرمنده ولی من 8.5 کار میکنم و تا حالا با 7 کار نکردم و نمی دونم چه جوریه  :( 
ولی آقای a.noor  (نوربالا) کار کرده و فکر کنم بتونن راهنماییتون کنن  :mrgreen: 
من که تاحالا خیل اذیتشون کردم و ازشون از بابت جوابهاشون ممنونم  :oops:

----------


## vbstar

کم حوصله این شخص رو چه جوری پیدا کنم ، یه لینک ازش به من بده.

----------


## کم حوصله

:shock:  :shock: 

بابا این id  آقای نوربالاست دیگه 

a.noor




> آقای a.noor (نوربالا)


می تونی بری تو قسمت پیامهای خصوصی و باراش نامه بگذاری  :wink:  :mrgreen:

----------

